# sparkys needed



## loolagigi (Feb 19, 2010)

ok, i have a closet im turning into my grow room. i have a electrical outlet right outside the closet door. i would like to move the receptical on the iside of the closet, directly behind where the receptical is now.  i cant image it being too hard. Rule #1, turn off power main. gotcha...then what?  what do i mount it to, and what will i need? i will patch the hole in the wall where it is now. i am a painter and many other trades, so i can figure that one out.
some pointers would be nice. thanks Loola


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2010)

no takers?


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a little info to help:

youtube.com/watch?v=bDhYDY9A4TI&feature=related

After making sure to disconnect the power to that receptacle, (plug a lamp into it and have someone yell to you when the light goes out after you turn off the breaker), just cut a hole on the other side of the wall and duplicate the same installation as the receptacle has on the side it's located on now. Follow the wiring instructions in the video I referenced. Do the same thing in reverse. Have someone stand near the lamp plugged into the new location and when you turn the breaker back on, have them yell to you that the light is now on. Make sure that the new receptacle is not located anywhere it could get wet. Be careful to only use it for the proper amount of amperage for that circuit. If you're unsure if that circuit will support the amperage you intend to use in it, it would be much better to have an electrician do the work.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Here's a little info to help:
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=bDhYDY9A4TI&feature=related
> 
> After making sure to disconnect the power to that receptacle, (plug a lamp into it and have someone yell to you when the light goes out after you turn off the breaker), just cut a hole on the other side of the wall and duplicate the same installation as the receptacle has on the side it's located on now. Follow the wiring instructions in the video I referenced. Do the same thing in reverse. Have someone stand near the lamp plugged into the new location and when you turn the breaker back on, have them yell to you that the light is now on. Make sure that the new receptacle is not located anywhere it could get wet. Be careful to only use it for the proper amount of amperage for that circuit. If you're unsure if that circuit will support the amperage you intend to use in it, it would be much better to have an electrician do the work.


thank you very much, Loola


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2010)

Just remove the box from the stud, cut the drywall on the side you want the outlet and use whats called an "old work box" this will allow you to mount the new box where you want without having to mount the box to the stud.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Just remove the box from the stud, cut the drywall on the side you want the outlet and use whats called an "old work box" this will allow you to mount the new box where you want without having to mount the box to the stud.


i googles old work box and it shows a plastic housing for outlet. is this right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2010)

Before you go to the trouble of moving this outlet box...Do you know the amperage of this circuit?  Have you checked to see if it is enough for your grow room?  What else runs off this circuit?  I am a BIG fan of dedicated circuits for grow rooms--even small ones.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Before you go to the trouble of moving this outlet box...Do you know the amperage of this circuit? Have you checked to see if it is enough for your grow room? What else runs off this circuit? I am a BIG fan of dedicated circuits for grow rooms--even small ones.


it seems the outlet is tied in with my plasma tv and bedroom and bathroom. i dont run a hair dryer, but whats the worst that can happen?  i pop the breaker?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 20, 2010)

the wire will get hot if its not heavy enough gauge and could catch fire before the circuit breaker pops.
Always map you outlets and see what load you got on them prior to pluggin a bunch of lights and fans up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

:yeahthat: THG and Mutt

You can pull the amperage down to everything on that circuit causing problems with your lights,TV, etc,etc.. The breaker may handle the Load but not everthing will not be receiving the propper current. 
Be safe it is just a eazy to run 1 or 2 wires(1 for lights, 1 for vans, air/water pumps etc..) to the breaker box and put breakers in for a dedicated circuits


----------

